# Tres Leonard Face Plates



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Tres, I need a faceplate for a team checkpoint tc-1030 charger. Is there anywhere I can go to see some samples of your designs.


----------



## Rusty22 (Feb 4, 2003)

check his site out at http://www.tresleonard.com/ . you can also ask here 
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=197879

R.N.


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Thanks Rusty sent Tres a PM


----------



## t4mania (Aug 30, 2007)

Got my GFX faceplate from Tres yesterday and installed it and man it looks great. Thanks much Tres!! Anyone looking for vinyl work done look no further than Tres!


----------

